# Noteworthy parts used on my INCRA router table cabinet . . .



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't even know these were an option. What a great idea and a must-have upgrade. thanks for sharing!


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I Wish I would have liked them but sadly I do not…. I bought both 2.5 and 4 inch years ago and when I first got my dust collector and learned my first lesson

Lesson #1 dust hose comes in Left and Right spiral

Rockler is one of the only ones with Right Spiral and the hose I bought the first time was Left Spiral

I have since bought Rocker Hose and I do find it high quality and when it is on sale it is a really good deal

so I got a chance to use the Bridge Clamps and I have found the holding power WEAK and this is twisting the little blue tab by hand I have stripped them and I have also busted the blue tab off of this with my hand strength

so I ended up going back to the regular wire hose clamps 
http://www.rockler.com/4-spring-hose-clamp-5-pack

When I first got started with the dust collector the spring wire type just looks weak and troublesome but they are super strong…. I can use my cordless screwdriver to open and close them and this make it easy to hold the hose and fitting and get things aligned in the position you need

so Yes to the Rockler heavy duty hose 
and Yes to the Spring Clamps

No to the bridge clamps from rockler but I do have other bridge clamps on my cyclone to dust bin hose and it is more the traditional hose clamp screw and it work perfect and but for 4 inch hose I will stick to the spring clamps cause they work on left and right spun hose


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Love these, but yeah, you have to pay attention to your hose and which way it goes. Powertec sells both Right and Left spiral clamps on Amazon. That's where I got mine and they work great for me. No issues with strength and nothing has broken so far.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

It didn't even occur to me think about left vs right spirals. Thanks guys. I'm assuming the cheap hoses from Harbor Freight are left! " Heres a link for the 4 powertec


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> It didn t even occur to me think about left vs right spirals. Thanks guys. I m assuming the cheap hoses from Harbor Freight are left! " Heres a link for the 4 powertec
> 
> - ScottKaye


not sure if the HF hose is left or right I thought I read it was right but then I went to look and cannot confirm but the main point is my HF does not carry it in their stores or at least mine so it would have to ship and it is 20 without shipping and rockler is 25 on sale many times during the year with free shipping on 35 normally so that I why I went rockler when I bought mine


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

these should be built stronger then the rockler ones and the price from this site does not look to bad at first glance https://www.hoseandfittingsupply.com/Bridge-Clamp-p/brc.htm


----------

